# Mr. Balls is back =]



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*Here's a picture update on little Balls... His name always cracks people up. =]*


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Totally, absolutely, positively ADORABLE!! What a handsome little guy!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwww how cute


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awwwww, soooooooo cute. How old is the little fellow?/ And why did you call him that?? or is that a silly question.









Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> Totally, absolutely, positively ADORABLE!! What a handsome little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOu said it all he is beautiful littlle guy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is a total cutie!!!!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe that's him. He's such a big boy compared to the last pictures you posted which was some time ago.

*HE IS ADORABLE. * MY DAUGHER IS NOT GOING TO BELIEVE it when she sees these new updated pictures of him. How hold is he now? How much does he weigh?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He is such a great little model! Totally handsome!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Those are beautiful pictures and he is such a handsome little guy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Balls is adorable, Cindy! Such a cutie! How much does he weigh now?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg look at how he has grown, he is absolutely gorgeous, and such a great little super model sitting there so nicely


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

He is a very handsome little guy. His coat is growing in beautifully.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He is darling. I love his fan moustache. I bet he runs the show there!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

He's so cute,he sure has grown!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Awwwww, soooooooo cute. How old is the little fellow?/ And why did you call him that?? or is that a silly question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when I first got him he was the tiniest little thing ever, and I was so afraid when I brought him home because I had 2 other dogs in the house (a male and a female who seemed a million times bigger than he was). Once he stepped inside the house he OWNED everything including both of my dogs. He was super brave and well... BALLSY... =]  



> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe that's him. He's such a big boy compared to the last pictures you posted which was some time ago.
> 
> *HE IS ADORABLE. * MY DAUGHER IS NOT GOING TO BELIEVE it when she sees these new updated pictures of him. How hold is he now? How much does he weigh?[/B]


Great hearing from you again! =] Yes little Balls is blossoming into a much *bigger Balls*... LoL I think it's mostly his coat that makes him appear bigger. He is about 9 months, I thinK? He's still really small. When I got him I believe he stood at a mere 2 pounds, but now he's 3.6. I'm not sure if he'll get any bigger. How's your family doing (both fur and skin kids)?  



> Balls is adorable, Cindy! Such a cutie! How much does he weigh now?[/B]


Thanks! Nice hearing from you again too! =] He now stands at 3.6 pounds of toughness. LoL.  



> Omg look at how he has grown, he is absolutely gorgeous, and such a great little super model sitting there so nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the ONLY one I have that models so perfectly. Can you believe I got over 40 snaps of him in 10 minutes and not once did he jump or run away? He just moved his head around and gave me tons of poses. He's very patient and loves the attention.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

What a sweet little guy! Great face too!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

He is gorgeous and the pics are great!!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, great pictures, what a little model


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Just gorgous. He is a doll baby!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! I love him!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

He is cute.








Why did you name him balls again?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

He is such a handsome boy. What a cute face.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cindy, I was just thinking about you and wondering why we hadn't heard from you. All your babies are so cute. Glad your back


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for commenting everyone! Balls is loving all the attention. I'm telling him everyone thinks he's cute and really likes him. LoL Not sure if he understands, but he sure is getting really excited! =]



> He is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL. Because he is very... "Ballsy" =] How is Kodie doing? How much does he weigh again? I remember Kodie was one of the smallest malt on here... Balls is about 9 months now and he's 3.6 pounds... how much was Kodie around that age? 


> Cindy, I was just thinking about you and wondering why we hadn't heard from you. All your babies are so cute. Glad your back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww... I'm glad you remembered. How are things with you? Anything new? =]


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

He is so handsome. All of your babies are adorable. 
I was wondering where you have been also.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153685
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting...

kodie is doing good! thanks for asking.







at 9 months old... kodie was around 2.8lbs (I would have to check his medical records)... he is now 3.5lbs full grown. Kodie took longer to develop than a normal malt.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> interesting...
> 
> kodie is doing good! thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Wow.. he did develop pretty late.... Balls is 3.6 and my vet said he'll probably be no more than 4 lbs. He's really healthy and a very happy little guy. I noticed that a lot of the smaller Malts have really short snouts. Is that' true or is it just me? Kodie's snout is short and so is Balls... I really like that because I can keep that little fan effect around his face. Do you know what I mean? I can't do that with my other 2 because it just falls flat.



> He is so handsome. All of your babies are adorable.
> I was wondering where you have been also.[/B]


Oh WOW haven't read from you in a while! LoL How have you been? How's Tucker doing? So happy to hear from you again...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

What a cutie!







Great pics!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Here I am just like everyone else being attentive to Balls' cuteness! What a sweetheart! I hope you're doing well Cindy!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh, such a nice surprise to hear how Balls is doing, as well as your whole gang. He certainly is a charming little guy.....if allowed I bet he would charm all the girls...he did me.

S


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh what a little angel! truly adorable.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Cindy! he is so cute!, all of them are so cute. It must be awesome to have so many adorable malts running around. I just got my new little girl she is small too. She thinks she big though. We bought her a T-shirt that says " security" and "bad to the bone."


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Bella Mia says, hmmm ADORABLE!! Her Mom agrees 100%

Soooooo cute!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is a very handsome little man!


----------

